

Why more companies are looking at alternative management structures - sidcool
http://www.cultureamp.com/zine/002-alternative-management-structures.html?utm_medium=programming&utm_source=news.ycombinator.com

======
sidcool
Full title: (couldn't fit in title character limit)

Why more companies are looking at alternative management structures, and why
you should too

